# Where Are These Ex Radio Officers Now??



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone
Where are these ex Radio Officers now please.???
All ex Riversdale Tech College Liverpool R/0 students 1965/1967 era.
Some of the names I can recall are as follows:-
Geoff Arnold, Geoff Bell, Robby Owens,
Ray Numney, Ronny Quinn, Geoff Cruise, John Wright, Phil Atherton,
Phil Chesters, Colin Reynolds, Jimmy Singleton, Andre Le Fond,
Mike Roseblade (Rosie) Martin Hill, Tommy Stub, David Vale, Mike Goulbourne.
There were a lot more who I cannot remember at present so if you were there in that era please get in touch please.
If we find enough members we may even consider a reunion meeting being set up, but suspect all will be scattered far and wide around the world.
many thanks.73's de ftf (Pint)


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

I had a good R/O shipmate on the Olivebank in 1969 his was name Peter(PC Smith)he was from Liverpool so maybe you met him?I know he went to Aussie later,just a long shot.
JD


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hyer john
Sorry never heard of a PC Smith at all, he may have been in the class a year or so ahead of us. Many thanks anyway john. cheers ftf


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

FTF
I left Riversdale in 1967, the only other ex Riversdale R/O I met with was Simon Tudor-Jones who went silent key late last year

Regards


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

I was at Riversdale from Sep 1963 to Oct 1965 and should eventually be able to supply several names from that period (buried in old emails that will need to be dug out and re-read). I was biding my time before posting this but the sad news about Simon Tudor-Jones has spurred me to action.

Knowing that the building would soon be demolished in favour of a housing estate, I visited the site a few years ago and took a couple of photos. By then it was derelict and rather a sad sight, but nevertheless it was good to have the mementoes of a happy time of my life.

I am glad to say that I was able to correspond briefly with our former Head of the Radio Dept, Geoff Brown, just before he died in the Isle of Man.

Ray Livingston


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hyer Ray L.
Thanks For Qso, Yes It Was Sad To Hear Of Simon Tudor-jones's Death, Remember Him From Riversdale, He Was In A Class A Year Ahead Of Us A Nice Chap And Surely Will Be Sadly Missed By All. (rip)
Yes Also Remember Geoff Brown Head Of Dept, Also Saw Him At A Meeting A Year Or So Before His Death (rip) He Was Very Strict But Also Very Fair And Would Stand No Messing From The Lads! Shame The Riversdale Site Is No More And Is Now A Housing Developement. Happy Times There, Lots Of Good Memories. Think We Started In April 65 Just After Easter After Transferring From Rumford Street College When It Closed Down.cheers Ray. Regards Ftf


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For you Riversdale folk. here is Simon T-J taken a few years ago. 
http://www.rfaaplymouth.org/copperminepeople/displayimage.php?album=3&pos=4


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello King Ratt
Thanks for the picture of Simon t-j (rip), never knew him with a beard but can still recognise him after all these years. He was a fresh faced young junior R/O way back then, remember bumping into him when he was walking up town to the Marconi depot in Pall Mall Liverpool in his uniform he was junior on Empress of Canada at the time and she was berthed at the then landing stage prior to sailing for Montreal. Probably going looking for a sub from GTZM. cheers ftf


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For FTF. Quite a few of my contemporaries are now Silent Keys, Simon having gone QRT about 2 years ago. I atttended the funeral as did many of his RFA friends. STJ was the life and soul of any gathering and a loss to many. He was deeply involved with his local Sea Cadet Unit and his local church. Survived by his widow and sons in the Preston area.
Attached URL will show STJ right at the front bottom row- man with a beer and a purple tie. http://www.rfaaplymouth.org/copperminepeople/displayimage.php?album=3&pos=38
73

Rab T


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

King Ratt
Many thanks for that picture also---recognised S T-J right away! very sad but it is one journey we all will make at one time or another---who knows when or why.
cheers ftf


----------



## sparx (May 5, 2010)

*Well, I'm still here!*

Hi Guys.
Nice to see all those names on the list. I've been racking my memory to put faces to those names but it's such a long time ago I'm afraid I can't.
I left Riversdale in 1967, I was only 17 years old at the time, after getting my PMG II and Radar. I joined B & C and stayed with them for 3 years before going freelance and joining the Greeks. I left the sea in 1986 and settled down in Greece. My home is now in Athens
but I'm currently working for NATO in Naples, Italy.
Me and another Brit. look after 25 H/F TXs, 10KW each! (bit of a jump from the Oceanspan VII)!!
I didn't know STJ, but may he RIP.

I look forward to hearing from anyone who would like to keep in touch.

73's
David Vale


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

SPARX
Hyer david
Yes I do remember you from Riversdale, thought I was not going to get any replies at all! Great to hear you ok and settled down in Athens. Will send you a PM. cheers 73's de ftf


----------



## M Roseblade (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi chaps,

Mike Roseblade (Rosie) just discovered your thread. I was at Riversdale Tech during the mid 1960s and left after getting PMG 2nd and Radar Maint. certs.

Joined Marconi Liverpool Office and sailed on m.v. Orcoma (Pacific Steam Navigation Co.) during mid 1967 as apprentice R.O. Left after one trip as ship could not sail due to dockers strike in Liverpool - would you believe it !! Posted then onto ss. Northern Star where I spent several good years transporting emigrants to Australia/N.Z. on the assisted £10 packages available in those days. When this initiative finished the ship then entered into Med. cruises and Scandinavian cruises. Left the Northern Star and sailed my last trip on ss Halcyon the Great (Court Line flagship and supertanker.) Did one trip and then left to get married to a girl from Birmingham. Still married 40 years on and now live just outside Lichfield, Staffs. 

Can't remember many of classmates from Riversdale but Tommy Stubbs comes to mind as does a Colin Murphy who was a bit older than us young reprobates. Played for Riversdale Tech footie team for a short while and remember pints of Double Diamond in the Aigburth Hotel at the top of the road overlooking the bowling green they had at the back of the pub - happy days !!

What a great life it was - travelling round the world, having bags of fun, drink and parties on the passenger ships with pretty young things - all this and getting paid for it as well - halcyon days !!!


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

We certainly had a Pete Smith at GKA. He's still about and I see him from time to time usually working an amateur radio station. I always tell him that its time he learnt some morse!. I have a feeling he worked for the Diplomatic Wireless Service at some stage. Nice guy who drives round in a vintage Jag. My friend 
Charlie Ollis was R/O on the Olivebank in the 60's as well.
rgds
Graham Powell ( ex GKA)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Digressing slightly, I finished at Riversdale in '63 having stayed on for the 1st (employment was very slow then so 1st was recommended) My first ship as junior was the Naess Sovereign/GHFJ with AEI. After that Mr Weatherhead suggested a Radar Ticket, so back to Riversdale. Whilst waiting fir the course to start it was a few nauseous trips on the Marchon Trader/GWTQ. Did anyone else start out on these two ships ?

David
+


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

freddythefrog said:


> Hello Everyone
> Where are these ex Radio Officers now please.???
> All ex Riversdale Tech College Liverpool R/0 students 1965/1967 era.
> Some of the names I can recall are as follows:-
> ...



Hi FTF,
We have been in contact before on Riversdale forum, I was with STJ I think the year ahead of you. I went to Bibby Line, Richard Walton was also in my year, he ended up working for Marconi shore side and also the Post office (Wireless interference) not sure what he is doing now. Jimmy Loughlan seems to ring a bell as well. We also had a guy called Appleby who dropped out before the end of the course. Wish I could remember more

Best Wishes

Alan Melia


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

freddythefrog said:


> Hello Everyone
> Where are these ex Radio Officers now please.???
> All ex Riversdale Tech College Liverpool R/0 students 1965/1967 era.
> Some of the names I can recall are as follows:-
> ...



Hi FTF,
We have been in contact before on Riversdale forum, I was with STJ I think the year ahead of you. I went to Bibby Line, Richard Walton was also in my year, he ended up working for Marconi shore side and also the Post office (Wireless interference) not sure what he is doing now. Jimmy Loughlan seems to ring a bell as well. We also had a guy called Appleby who dropped out before the end of the course. Wish I could remember more

Best Wishes

Alan Melia


----------



## Paullwhite (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Alan 
Just visited the site we were on the Warwickshire in 1969 Alan Hudson Capt. David Clayton C/O and Bill Gresham chief Eng. I've been trying to look at your photo's no luck as yet.

Best wishes 

Paul White


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Paullwhite said:


> Hi Alan
> Just visited the site we were on the Warwickshire in 1969 Alan Hudson Capt. David Clayton C/O and Bill Gresham chief Eng. I've been trying to look at your photo's no luck as yet.
> 
> Best wishes
> ...


Paul, Nice to hear from you.
Haven't posted any pictures yet so no surprise you can't find them.
Can you remember any of the other guys on that trip?

There is a Bibby Line thread inside "Other shipping companies". It is worth a look as you may know qite a lot of the guys on there.

Best Wishes


Alan


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, Peter Arnold here, just read the thread, better late than never.

I was in the class of 65-67.
Several other names I recall. Martin Sloan,Ian Ellis,Ivor Thomas, Brendan Kenny,Mike Feagan, Eric Fair. 

I met Martin Sloan within a year of leaving Riversdale. We were on the Amazon River sailing with Booth Line. Brendan Kenny often, he is working for KH. 

I remember the dinner time footy kick a rounds. I was hopeless.
Remember Simon Tudor , believe he was the Union Rep.

Remember the Aigburth Arms, only ever had a pint of shandy. Made up for it since.

Life is good, regards to all.


----------



## Liam Moran (May 3, 2012)

*Kevin Street,Dublin 1951 - 1953*

Hello to All, This is my first venture "on the air" so please excuse. Graduated June 1953 from Kevin Street,Dublin. I sailed Clan and City Line for Marconi then to Saguenay Terminals,Montreal. Finally "Princess Sophie"/SWIE and left her at Long Beach,Ca. in 1961. Living in the San Francisco Bay Area since then and loving it!. Any Kevin Street R/O's around ant more.? Cheers, Liam Moran


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Freddie,
You forgot John Saphier and Eddie Murphy


----------



## edinoz (Jun 5, 2012)

I was at Riversdale round that era. I remember 52 odd people starting the 2 year course and 6 passed, subsequently a further number passed at second go. Names I don't recognise as yet. I left MN from Blue Flue Centaur in Australia and stayed since. West Africa, Hong Kong run and US East Coast amongst voyages.


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Mike Roseblade *(ROSIE) and Peter Arnold, I have sent you both a private message, hope you see them!
Best wishes freddythefrog


----------



## frank beech (Apr 23, 2014)

*Riversdale tech.*

Hello to all those radio officers who passed through the college.
I found this forum whilst I was researching one of my old ships and found the string most interesting , I have come to the conclusion that I must be a bit of an antique these days.
I passed through Riversdale college in what I think was one of the first intakes, and gained my PMG 2nd in October 1955 , my first ship was the Hornby Grange in November 1955.
My younger brother also went through Riversdale.
I remember Mr Brown and Andrews very well and the long hours we spent taking down the Tass news that used to be sent out at about 20wpm.
Riverside was a happy place until some ........ decided that all students should take part in PE sessions, Many excuses thought up by students for being late on PE mornings must have kept Mr Brown and Andrews in stiches.
The only student that I remember was a Mr Wang from Liverpool who was brilliant but just could not read morse at all
I joined IMR in Liverpool and served on 5 of their ships. then went freelance delivered a small coaster, Lieth to New Zealand, and then over to AWA in Australia. I have lived in Tasmania since 1970.

I could have worked a few of you when I was Radio officer on the pilot ship for port Melbourne, Wyuna VKVS. 
Being in my 80s, I think the early graduates must be getting thin on the ground these days.


----------



## john richards (Jan 11, 2008)

I had 3 good mates all RO`s, Riversdale Tech early 60`s Tom Phillips, Tony Delaney and a Hank Marvin lookalike Rodger Sloane, they used to talk to one another in Morse Finger & Thumb. Nutters! John Richards.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Frank Beech,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Glad you have joined us.
Quite a lot of our members are of your vintage and some older so you are in very good company. Enjoy all we have to offer.

Hawkey01


----------



## sparx (May 5, 2010)

*Still Alive and Kicking*

Hey ftf,

I'm still here! 
Now in London till the end of 2015 when I will be retiring to my home in SVA.

Sorry I'm a bit late in getting in touch but too much going on.
Not enough hours in the day!

Look forward to hearing from you all.

DV


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi to DV and FTF

My 'log book' has been filed away, somewhere!
It's great to see and recall the names of our former youth at Riversdale, but you will have to forgive; who is behind the initials DV and FTF, Sparx.

My wife asked if SVA was Sydney, I did say that would be Sydney Vestern Australia. He made a typo, it should have been SEA. (just joking)

Peter Arnold


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Frank Beech: "I could have worked a few of you when I was Radio officer on the pilot ship for port Melbourne, Wyuna VKVS."

Thanks for posting that, Frank. I was sure I'd contacted Wyuna on the key and thought I was kidding myself. Ya boo to VHF!

To Freddy the Frog: Visited Fort Perch (?) last August. Very nostalgic. Well done. There was a very helpful young bloke who showed us around and explained the stuff that I didn't have a clue about.

John T


----------



## sparx (May 5, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Latest Update: I'm now retired and living in SVA. My QTH is Anoixi, Attiki.
If anyone is ever down this way please post me!
Have setup a small and cheap (Icom 718/ATU/Inverted V) stn and currently operating with SV1/M0HJR. I have applied for a GR c/s and this should be issued in the next couple months (fingers crossed)!
Look forward to a qso with anyone who still remembers morse!!

&3s
Dave


----------



## gwde (Dec 21, 2015)

Good Evening to all those Riversdale reprobates from the "65 to "67 class. I remember nearly all those names, in fact I have a photograph of a few of us from the papers when they did an article in the Echo. It's filed away but I will search for it and post it, but I am sure Phil Atherton, Dave you are in it. I am now retired as most of us and living in the Mariners Park in Wallasey. Any body local maybe we can all meet up. Robby Owens


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Frank Beech: "I could have worked a few of you when I was Radio officer on the pilot ship for port Melbourne, Wyuna
> 
> Hello John, was this the pilot ship moored off Port Phillip heads?
> A Unio co skipper by the name of Horrie Harwood who I sailed with became a pilot based on this ship.
> ...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

That's the one, Bob. "Wyuna" is soon to become a museum ship in Melbourne by all accounts.

John T


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

john richards said:


> I had 3 good mates all RO`s, Riversdale Tech early 60`s Tom Phillips, Tony Delaney and a Hank Marvin lookalike Rodger Sloane, they used to talk to one another in Morse Finger & Thumb. Nutters! John Richards.


Hi John

I have only just seen this message as I was on holiday when it was first posted. I was there at the same time and remember your name but have to admit that the ageing grey cells cannot match a face to the name. At one stage or another I was in the same class as Tom and Tony and I can remember 'Hank' although I would never have remembered his name. Tom was a bit older than the rest of us and was training to be an R/O after some form of earlier career. I can also recall John Kelsall who came from St Helens. Will see if I can pull a few more names out of the hat. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

*David Seath*

Nothing to do with Riversdale but anyone who remembers David Seath from Norwood Tech will be sad to learn that he died a couple years ago. I know that he was on Orcades/MABA in the late 1950s and some years later he opened a Hi-Fi shop in Eastbourne. He went to Oz, probably in the 1980s, but I don't know what he did there.

W


----------

